# SWGRS 2013



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

This years
Southwest Garden Railroad Show will be 

Saturday Nov 16, 2013 9am-5pm
and
Sunday Nov 17, 2013 9am-4pm

at the Fairplex in Pomona, Ca

It had to be moved back because of a month long Halloween event
in most of the buildings during the month of October and the first part of November

I don't have the rooms reserved yet at the motel. I'll let you all know when I do.

David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there! 

Skipping the BTS this year because not enough Big Trains there... 

Thanks for keeping it going David! 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, got it in my calendar, will have that friday off this time for set up.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks David for th heads-up !


Will let our webmaster and newsletter volunteers know about the dates so we can advert' for ya up here too !

Shucks maybe i can scrap some funding together and make it down to your LS show this yr. The last time I even saw LAX was '04 .... to drive around LA plus Teh' and PalmDesert zoo layout ...., was BTS'02 ! We just saw a blurp on the news driving round LA (and area ?) is even worse than waaay back then... which I did not think was really that bad and I put over 1000mi on the rental that trip ! At least with stop'n go traffic i won't have to worry about keeping up with the Cali' "speeder/weavers" lol


Oh btw, do you have a website url or info email addy, to also post on our events board ? 
doug c


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

We have done the show since 2009 and I don't think the traffic is that bad. Maybe it's just the time of day I'm on I-10. 
I have found, If you shop around, you can get a 3+ star hotel for $50.00 or under and a rental car for under $20.00/day. 
I also get a block of rooms at the Sheraton which is next to the show. It a great hotel with suites for usually under 100.00 per night. You're paying more for the convenience to the show, but it is a real nice place. 

I hope you can make it. It's more of a party/show combined. The Fairplex Garden railroad bends over backwards to make it fun. 
The website is www.swgrs.com. but, its not updated yet. 
I'm also going to try to do more posting on facebook also. 

David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I-10 can be bad the wrong time of the day. Just plan out of the main commute times.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great, Dave... Keep us posted with the hotel updates...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, please let us know as soon as the room "deals" are ready.... 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stan - Are you doing track running periods this year? ( trains ) that is... 

I was hoping to see how many could run around the track! 

OK,.. ha ha!! 

Dirk - :~ }


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dirk.... Haven't had a chance to check with Rick yet..... I'll see what we might be able to do....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to try and make it. We will have just come back from three weeks in Hawaii so we need to do some planning. 
Doug C, 
If you are going to fly,Ontario or even Burbank would be a better choice than LAX if possible.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Paul  for the reminder about those alternates ! 

I looked at that possiblity ....(last yr ?) just in case I could have put the funding together or as a suggestion to someone else from this region, but can't recall what i fd out ! I think there was american carrier but no direct flights ... probably over to spokane then down. 

They all tend to change their routes a bit anyways. 

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also check with the hotel, I know they have free shuttle service to Union station... maybe they have something from LAX too. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 05 Apr 2013 07:59 AM 
Going to try and make it. We will have just come back from three weeks in Hawaii so we need to do some planning. 
Doug C, 
If you are going to fly,Ontario or even Burbank would be a better choice than LAX if possible. 
Hey, what do 'ya mean "even Burbank"?! We have a NEW control tower and new wind socks NOW! The cows are moved off the runway before you land.









Happy to hear you guys might make it down after all.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And they took out the gas station that was across the street from the end of the runway at Burbank!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 05 Apr 2013 01:32 PM 
And they took out the gas station that was across the street from the end of the runway at Burbank! Yeah, the pilot AND the co-pilot wore a little leather-off their booties that night!








The crew is probably STILL doing a "clean-up in the cabin"







.

Screwed up traffic for a week down there!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmmmm, we might have actually seen news about that up here...Or it could have been the off end experience at TO last yr. !?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The SWGRS website: http://www.swgrs.com is being updated, the correct dates are there, and the discount coupons are being "formatted". 

I should have most of the stuff updated this weekend. 

The combination of the show and the Fairplex layout and the steam museum cannot be beat! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI some feedback on the website


Other than the dates it looks exactly the same as last years, including an issue from last year. Namely the "Displays" tab which I would expect to see what layouts would be at the show (Del Oro, Door Hollow, me) instead once again goes straight to the "Lodgings" page. The only place the display layouts are listed is under the scrolling "Vendors" window on the Display page, and once again, I'm still not listed even though I confirmed with David that I did intend to return again this year. There are also vendor listings under the "Vendors" tab, but I can only read a few listed vendors and display layouts, I assume these are the confirmed to date vendors and more will be added as time get closer to the show. 


Also the scrolling mechanism in general seams very hard to control. It really whips around.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, indeed same... I will fix those things and thanks for pointing them out Victor. 

By the way, I sort of have a vested interest, I want the show to go on! I did not ask for any remuneration, I offered to help.

Greg


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am using an Android tablet and it does not support flash. Is there another way to get information about this event other than the web address Greg posted? Also I would like to thank Greg for sharing his expertise on many subjects, his web site is awesome.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

email me, I can send you the "raw" info. 

By the way, android does support flash, you just need to add it in... what version of the operating system are you running? 

I should be able to find you an apk you can side load... 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Any updates? Will there be a special rate at the Sheraton?


----------



## egads (Jul 27, 2013)

Currently showing "site suspended" at the url in Greg's post. Is it the site or the show itself that is suspended?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he working on it.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southwest-Garden-Railroad-Show/271130019567804


----------



## egads (Jul 27, 2013)

The Facebook page needs to be updated to show the correct dates. The top of the page shows dates early in Nov. (probably either from last year or dates that turned out to be unavailable 
this year. Down in a post from June it has the dates as the 19th & 20th that do not fall on a weekend this year. I do hope it's really happening as it will be my first show. I do have a suggestion: 
When listing dates always include the year for an annual event.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It's my understanding that Dave is recovering from heart bypass surgery and wish him well. It seems understandable that this may affect the show. 

-Ted


----------



## egads (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I wish him well. 
I was only looking as we were going over dates of upcoming activities. 
I'll check back here in a few weeks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 02 Apr 2013 08:53 AM 
This years
Southwest Garden Railroad Show will be 

Saturday Nov 16, 2013 9am-5pm
and
Sunday Nov 17, 2013 9am-4pm

at the Fairplex in Pomona, Ca

It had to be moved back because of a month long Halloween event
in most of the buildings during the month of October and the first part of November

I don't have the rooms reserved yet at the motel. I'll let you all know when I do.

David

egads,

This was posted by Dave way back in April.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it it may or may not happen. It all depends on how David is doing so think we should know something within a week or two.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 22 Sep 2013 04:24 PM 
I think it it may or may not happen.....
Very informative....hehehehehehehe


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Web site today says the show is cancelled for this year. Health reasons plus no agreement with Fairplex. 
Jonathan/ 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 10 Oct 2013 10:18 PM 
Web site today says the show is cancelled for this year. Health reasons plus no agreement with Fairplex. 
Jonathan/ 
www.rctrains.com Sorry to hear this Jonathan, but health issues come before anything. Do you have any word regarding the Fairplex layout being open that weekend?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Health before trains

Saw the Facebook notice, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sout...0019567804

but the www website in Gregs link is still the old one without any updates


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Oct 2013 10:38 PM 
Health before trains

Saw the Facebook notice, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sout...0019567804

but the www website in Gregs link is still the old one without any updates 

Vic,

Went to SWGRS Facebook site and read the notice from David. Lots of health concerns there. Interesting to read about a "possible" show in April. We'll see.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah no kidding there, they have their plate full. Hope it all works out for them, but I can completely understand why they are dropping the Nov. show. 

No pizza shows for now till GTE in Anaheim, can't do Del Mar, just too far away and I can't overnight it. Oh well start packing thing away for now.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I am sad to say its true. No SWGRS in November... 
For myself, I am getting back my strength and feeling better everyday. There still are some days that I am still tired and I need to rest and take it easy for 24 hours 

Right when I got back from Florida. My 31 yr old daughter informed us she had breast cancer. I have 2 sons and her. She has 3 daughters ( My Granddaughters). It looks like any surgery will be done the last part of October or the first part of November with radiation after that. We are the number one baby sitters and that clinched it. 

3rd thing.. There have been changes with the staff at the Fairplex Fair Grounds. I want to make it quite clear ! I have no problem and have great admiration for the Fairplex Garden Railroad and its staff. They have been great! 
However, I have no faith in any agreement I could make with the Fairgrounds. If you don't trust the other people, I think its time to move on. 


There will be more shows in the future. But I just can't do it now. 

David


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a note. Daughter got back from doctor and the outcome looks good. It sounds like my open heart surgery is a lot less complicated than her cancer. pray for us. 

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No worries David. Health and family first, trains can wait.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We WILL David.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well David....


----------

